# Live Chat



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

How does the Live Chat thing work, or does it even work?

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Sign in and give it a try

pretty neat


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm too scared to turn on Java permissions.

I guess I won't be chatting.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Got a question: 
Where it list chat room, I see where other people are in there, but when I go in, I don't see any other users listed. It only lists me. 
What am I doing wrong?

Thanks sunny


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

GoldenMom:
I think you just click on Live Chat where it shows if anyone is in the chat room at the bottom of the home page.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Goldy...
Good question. Same thing happened to me. Maybe there is something wrong.


----------

